# Two hearted salmon



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Does the two-hearted get a decent coho run or possibly some fall steelhead?


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Sick of trying for pinks?


----------



## UP POWER (Jan 17, 2007)

simple answer, yes.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

It would be nice to get away from the "locals" and go catch some fish in a classier way than throwing pink pimples.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Made an annual trip to the two heart for 4-5 years, usually in late Oct. Caught some late kings, a few cohos and some steel. One year in particular, a number of late run cohos. 

Enjoyed the lack of crowd more than the quality of the fish.


----------



## GrandRiverSteelies (Aug 6, 2009)

Great river, and you can get some decent coho.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

My wife and I canoed it last Sunday and she hooked into a huge 8" coho.:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Nork said:


> My wife and I canoed it last Sunday and she hooked into a huge 8" coho.:lol:


From where to where did you canoe the river? Have you canoed other stretches?


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

We went from Reed & Green to the mouth. We have gone from the 7 Mile Fire Lane to Reed and Green. Nice short little trip with some decent holes. Although, this year we had two portages on that stretch that were a pain in the butt.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it wadable or do you need a canoe?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Its wadable in spots, the problem is, the color of the water is such thats its hard to see a deep hole. Probably better of with a canoe or something.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

waded it. had to hike some hills. take a staff.


----------



## kyleg (Sep 9, 2008)

Fished the Two Heart last Tue. and Wed. I went 1 for 2 on coho in one hole, other than that I think the main run is still a week or so out.

Very wadable, lots of snags, no people. So i'd stay away :lol:


----------

